
Internet becoming unreadable due to lighter and thinner fonts - jomamaxx
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2016/10/23/internet-is-becoming-unreadable-because-of-a-trend-towards-light/
======
parenthephobia
The post this is a dupe of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12743628](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12743628)

------
mbuchn
To me, lighter and thinner fonts don't even look all that better. For mass-
consumption content sites (blogs, news sites, etc.) readability should be the
highest priority, and larger black (or dark gray) text on a white background
seems to be the way to achieve that.

